
Tech Elites Recreate Burning Man Inside Their Living Rooms - johnny313
https://nytimes.com/2018/06/29/style/what-is-a-soul-salon.html
======
woah
What does this nonsense have to do with Burning Man?

~~~
na85
It has nothing to do with the "celebrate self-sufficiency, leave-no-trace-
environmentalist" Burning Man.

It has a lot to do with the "spend thousands of dollars to go to the desert,
sit in an airconditioned pavilion and talk about how money just, like, doesn't
matter man" Burning Man.

------
hammerzeit
If you see a piece in the NYT that's making fun of _those weird tech nerds_ ,
odds are high it's in the styles section. Choire Sicha, formerly of Gawker,
took over the section last year, and since then there's been a rash of pieces
akin to this one. Not exactly hit pieces but it's hard to miss the wry
condescension throughout.

~~~
paulcole
You might be interested in reading Choire’s definition of what the Styles
section is/should be.

>I totally hear you that the name “Styles” can sometimes seem like a purple
spotlight on a green bowl of fruit, or like a goofy headline on a serious
story. We will aggressively cover politics, gender, sexuality, health, crime,
shoes and contouring. These things make change in the world. You think Sports
is going to cover all this?

Much more here:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/26/reader-center/choire-
sich...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/26/reader-center/choire-sicha-styles-
editor-q-and-a.html)

------
benbenolson
Who cares what these people do in their own living rooms as diversion? Also,
Burning Man doesn't seem to have anything to do with what they're doing, other
than music and (likely) drugs.

------
AndrewKemendo
They really took a journalistic stretch on those "Tech Elites." Not really
sure what the connection is to Burning Man either.

What is someone really supposed to take away from this article?

~~~
paulcole
The article mentions both Musk and Thiel attending one of these
songversations. I don’t like either of them, but I think “Tech Elite” fits
them well enough.

------
secfirstmd
Its a house party. They've invented a house party.

